# Drop Away or Whisker Biscuit



## lbk

I just bought a new XT. I shot a Whisker Biscuit on my old set up, but I was thinking about trying a drop away rest. For those of you that have tried both, how do they compare? Which drop away is best, the Ripcord or the QAD Ultra. Thanks for the input.


----------



## parker_lipetzky

drop aways are the way to go!!!
TRy a shaffer dropaway or a QAD hunter both are great dropaway rests


----------



## wyogoose

For hunting there is nothing better than the biscuit.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I love my whisker. It works really good stalking and in stand.

Parker,
what drop away do you have with the top keeper. I would consider that one because it also fully surrounds the arrow.


----------



## parker_lipetzky

Its called a QAD ultra rest it was only 50 bucks I bought it off the cabelas website and my dad put the higher model QAD utla pro hunter rest on. you can look at them on the cabelas web site.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

if you plan on shooting more then 30 35yrds go with a drop away after 30 yards your groups wont be as tight with a bisket.


----------



## goatboy

I just went from a WB delux to a ripcord fall away on my SB XT, and I'm happy I did.
I get the best of both worlds, total containment and zero contact!


----------



## bowhunt23

i have shot both, and i love the drop away. The whisker busquit is good but if you are stalking most of the time you will want accuracy at longer ranges the drop away is alot better. but if you are doin primarily treestand hunting where your shots are close the whisker bisquit is pretty good for that


----------



## kase

drop away...hands down. WB is an alright rest, but the accuracy that i got out of my schaffer is far better than a biscut.


----------



## big_al_09

drop away. I have a trophy taker and I love it!


----------



## Duckslayer100

Drop away :beer:


----------



## mpd110

If you want a drop away and a rest to hold your arrow like a whisker biscuit then you should check out the VITAL GEAR KAZAWAY arrow rest. I put this on my bow last year and love it. It was extremely quiet and works like both the drop away and the whisker biscuit. Great product. Its a little pricey but it is well worth the cost.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Does anyone else have any brands that fully surround the arrow. I have heard a few stories of people that have the models that the top raises as you draw and they have had truble with the arrow droping off when they are shooting out of stand. If anyone knows any more models let me know, because I would get rid of my Wisker if I found one that will work good.

Models please?


----------



## bretts

I really like the QAD ultra rest, I will more than likely be switching over to that soon.


----------



## mpd110

Yes, hunt4P&Y the Vital Gear makes the KAZAWAY drop away rest. It covers the arrow 360 degrees. When you draw back it opens up. I have never had the arrow fall off. It works great. I would recommend this rest.


----------



## bowextremest91

I think the wiskerbisket is the way to go it keeps your arrow from falling out and I think it helps the arrow fly straighter I would stay with the wiskerbisket but its your decision I hope this info helps you in the field or just for practice good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## bowextremest91

I think the wiskerbisket is the way to go it keeps your arrow from falling out and I think it helps the arrow fly straighter I would stay with the wiskerbisket but its your decision I hope this info helps you in the field or just for practice good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## Starky

There is no correct answer here. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. I choose the fall-away for targets and 3-D and the WB for hunting. But, if I'm hunting in situations where my shot would most likely be more than 30 yards (mule deer or elk), I would go with the fall-away. Most of my whitetail hunting is stalking or odd position tree stand shots and I don't want the arrow to fall off the rest so I stick with the WB.


----------



## wyogoose

I have never had any accuracy problems with my WB. It will shoot 4" groups at 55 yds and I have killed antelope at 50 with it several times. I believe that practice is the key to accuracy.


----------



## shae1986

Drop away hands down, my friends that shoot WB are now listening to me and going to Drop Away.


----------



## mallard_molester

i have both, i just took off the WB because it was warping my vanes, drop away for me.


----------



## bretts

the warped veins is because you are shooting poor quality veins


----------



## shae1986

Brett i have to disagree, or we have a difference in thinking on what a quality vein is. I look at the blazer veins as quality and my buddy had a problem with them through his wisker biskit . Maybe im way off here on quality veins or its just a one time accurance. But i agree that low quality veins are not good.


----------



## bretts

Hmm I guess I have never seen the blazer warp before. That's not a good situation


----------



## wyogoose

Blazers and quickspins are the all around worst vanes to shoot through a WB. I shoot the Vanetech Vmax and the are great.


----------



## NDTerminator

I was skeptical of the Whisker Biscuit until I tried the 2nd generation models made the last couple years. After having used them for two years, I'm a believer. They are simple, easy to tune, have no moving parts (this is a big advantage) and accurate. My wife and I have them on a total of 5 bows.

There is a myth that the WB doesn't shoot well past 30 yards. I suspect those that believe this don't actually have any first hand experience with the WB, or failed to get it properly dialed in.

I can report that I have no problem shooting consistent sub-10 ring groups from 40-50 yards with all my WB equipped bows. Most groups from 30 and in, I can pull all at once with one hand. I find I can shoot as well with the WB as I did all the years I used the much more complex Quik-Tune 1000 rest exclusively. If I miss or the group opens up, it's my shooting, not the rest.

A huge advantage the WB has as a hunting rest is that it has no moving parts. Mr. Murphy of Murphy's Law fame purely loves complex rests, particularly when you are on a hunting trip far from the Pro Shop...


----------



## panman

I agree.The bigest problem with the WB,is NOT the rest,its not being set up or tuned rite.Blazers are the vain to use,put a drop of glue in front of fletch and your good to go.Have one on my bows for years,and NO problems.pan.


----------

